# please can someone help?



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i got up this morning and im having a little bleeding well i say bleeding but its more of a light brownish colour, i don't know if this means my ivf hasn't worked or implantation bleed i just don't know  

i don't know if i should continue with the cyclogest or stop taking them i can't get hold of the nurses at the clinic.

please can someone help.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello chally   i have read quite a few posts in ff about people having browny blood hun and they have gone on to have bfp,Im so sorry ur going through this worry hun and i just hope and pray that    it is a implantation bleed, i would  also keep on taking the cyclogest, 
Im sure someone with a bit more experience  in this will be along soon hun,


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Chally -   Try not to worry hun  
I'm no expert but would say its more likely to be implantation this early - but you must keep taking the full course of cyclogest. Sending you lots of


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

DO NOT STOP YOUR DRUGS

no one can tell you why you are spotting hun

how many days post et are you? take it easy if you can


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i had my et on the 5th so i am around day 8


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ec on the 2nd?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had to post quick thought boss was back

keep taking the meds and give clinic a call on monday. they won't be able to tell you why but might reassure you. keep an eye on the spotting. are you tempted to test?

spotting can be many things as this stage so try and stay postive


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i had ec on the 3rd and et on the 5th.

i will contact them on monday thats if im still sane, im just trying to stay   and   its implantation

thankyou all for helping me         for everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed hun


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i called the hospital today and explained about the spotting and they said it maybe a good thing because some women have early pregnancy bleeds but she said on the other hand it may mean that the ivf hasn't worked.

she said not to give up hope yet and if i wanted to i can test on thursday instead of sunday but i think i will leave it untill sunday,

thank you all for your support xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so pretty much what we said then

stay postive hunni, has the spotting stopped?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

chally glad the news was ok keep   now there is nothing you can do apart from rest and keep  

sending loads of   and  for you.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i had really bad af type pains last night and the spotting got worse, it's not too bad today though so im keeping my fingers crossed for sunday.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun 

im not gona lie and it doesn't look too good but stranger things have happened and you could still get a postive

did the spotting stop at all?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope the spotting amounts to nothing chally


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i realy don't think it has worked kara i had the most awful pains last night and this browny type of blood is much worse im so gutted  

my family keep saying don't give up yet wait for your test but i know my own body and i know af very well lol.

well i have got 2 snow babies left and although its hard im trying not to cry cos i don't want to make everyone miserable over christmas.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Chally 

brown blood is old blood, probably left over from EC, you would only really need to be worried if it were bright red and there was loads of it.  

Cyclogest causes trapped wind and therefore stomach cramps.  EC also involves a lot of poking and prodding and therefore again, cramping is normal.

Basically, you are not going through anything different than most of us do during the 2ww, and I've seen many girls with those symptoms who've gone on to have a BFP so don't panic and keep taking the cyclogest, ok  

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

huni the only way to know is to test

the 2ww has to be the hardest part of treatment for sure


----------

